# applescript: creer liste avec chemin et nom de fichier



## alone-in-paris (29 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à Toutes et tous,
je me suis inscrit ce matin à ce forum après une nuit blanche ... j'ai un souci avec applescript (que j'ai découvert aussi cette nuit !) : je cherche à faire une liste exhaustive des fichiers d'un dossier sous forme d'un .txt comprenant tous les fichiers du dossier sous la forme /dossier/sous-dossier/fichier.extension

j'ai trouvé un code qui liste bien mais ne donne pas le chemin:

-- CRÉATION FICHIER LISTING .doc D'UN DOSSIER

-- créé le 12 Janvier 2011, testé avec Léopard 10.5.8

set votreChoix to choose folder

set listeNoms to ""

tell application "Finder"
	set liste_Fichiers to every file of entire contents of folder (votreChoix as alias)

	set thePath to every file of entire contents of folder (votreChoix as alias)
	if (count liste_Fichiers) is not 0 then -- Si trouve aucun .doc, passe (évite de créer un fichier vide)

		repeat with i from 1 to (the count items of liste_Fichiers)
			-- \\\ LISTE DES NOMS DE FICHIERS .doc SEULEMENT /// --
			set nom to name of item i of text items of liste_Fichiers as text

			set listeNoms to listeNoms & nom & return
		end repeat

		-- Création du fichier si il n'existe pas dans le dossier sélectionné
		-- en premier dans le dossier (le nom commence par le caractère espace)
		set chemin_Fichier to (votreChoix as text) & " Fichiers.txt" as text

		try
			set chemin_Fichier to open for access chemin_Fichier with write permission
			set eof chemin_Fichier to 0 -- Pour éffacer le contenu du fichier
			write listeNoms starting at eof to chemin_Fichier
			close access chemin_Fichier
		on error
			close access chemin_Fichier
		end try

	end if
end tell

Quelqu'un aurait une réponse, merci beaucoup par avance.


----------



## ceslinstinct (29 Avril 2012)

alone-in-paris a dit:


> Bonjour à Toutes et tous,
> je me suis inscrit ce matin à ce forum après une nuit blanche ... j'ai un souci avec applescript (que j'ai découvert aussi cette nuit !) : je cherche à faire une liste exhaustive des fichiers d'un dossier sous forme d'un .txt comprenant tous les fichiers du dossier sous la forme /dossier/sous-dossier/fichier.extension



Bonjour

Ta recherche est pour faire un catalogue de tout le contenue (visible) d'un dossier avec ses sous-dossiers écrit dans un fichier texte (les noms sont toujours avec leurs extension)?

Avec des décalages pour comprendre où se trouve l'élément recherché.

où

Le même catalogue, mais affichant en plus tout ce qui est invisibles (y compris le contenu des bundles) c'est pas simple à lire car souvent le fichier texte est énorme?

@+


----------



## sparo (29 Avril 2012)

Sinon tu peux utiliser la commande find du terminal, tu peux éventuellement l'appeler depuis un applescript.

Dans une fenêtre terminal :

find /cheminDuDossierParent > tonfichier.txt


----------



## ceslinstinct (29 Avril 2012)

sparo a dit:


> Sinon tu peux utiliser la commande find du terminal, tu peux éventuellement l'appeler depuis un applescript.
> 
> Dans une fenêtre terminal :
> 
> find /cheminDuDossierParent > tonfichier.txt


Bonjour

Je pensais qu'il voulais tester AppleScript, c'est la mon erreur.

@+


----------

